# Suche MTB-Verein im Taunus/Trainigspartner aus der Gegend



## Bergamont77 (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
seit einiger Zeit suche ich jetzt schon einen passenden MTB-Verein im Taunus bzw. in Nähe von Bad Camberg. Aber bisher ohne Erfolg... Gibt es einfach überhaupt keinen MTB-Verein in der Gegend?? Ich bin an einer BDR-Lizenz interessiert um an diversen MTB-Marathons teilnehmen zu können.
Desweiteren suche ich laufend einen oder auch gerne mehrere *passende/n *Trainigspartner. 
Die Suche in meiner Altersklasse stellt sich leider als sehr schwierig dar. Aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf. 

Zu meiner Person: Ich bin 20 Jahre jung und trainiere derzeit auf meinen nächsten MTB-Marathon. Zuletzt war ich in den Alpen biken. Bin derzeit recht gut in Form =D. 

Vereine, Trainigspartner?? Her damit ;-)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juli 2012)

Da käme für dich wahrscheinlich am ehesten der RSC Wiesbaden oder der MTBC Wehrheim in Frage. Die haben starke MTB-Abteilungen hier in der Gegend.

Für eine Teilnahme an einem Marathon benötigst du übrigens keine BDR-Lizenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwild81 (29. Juli 2012)

Hi, in Limburg gibt es das biwak racing team. das ist in der nähe von bad camberg. wenn du noch einen trainingspartner suchst melde dich doch einfach mal bei mir. komme aus hünstetten


----------



## powderJO (30. Juli 2012)

http://www.mtbc-wehrheim.de/


bin da selbst auch gerade mitglied geworden.


----------



## Bergamont77 (8. August 2012)

Servus,
danke für die Tipps, aber so richtig in der Nähe siehts richtig lau aus was MTB-Teams angeht.
@rotwild81: Das Biwak-Racing-Team ist mir bekannt, nur wie kann man da Mitglied werden (keine Internetseite) und außerdem ist doch eher ein Straßenrad-Team, oder?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. August 2012)

Bergamont77 schrieb:


> Servus,
> danke für die Tipps, aber so richtig in der Nähe siehts richtig lau aus was MTB-Teams angeht.


Gründe einen Verein oder mach eine Sparte im örtlichen Sportverein auf.


----------



## McFlury (10. August 2012)

Bergamont77 schrieb:


> ...aber so richtig in der Nähe siehts richtig lau aus was MTB-Teams angeht...



Wir haben im MTBC Wehrheim gerade zwei neue Mitglieder aus Idstein. Die kommen auch Samstags an die Hohemark.

Komm einfach mal Samstag um 11 Uhr an die Hohemark. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja auch etwas in eurer Gegend.

Kündige Dich aber am besten über [email protected] an.


----------

